

Major sites and platforms experiencing outages... Dropbox and Google App Engine - teamonkey
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/10/26/major-sites-and-platforms-experiencing-outages-today-including-dropbox-and-google-app-engine/

======
firloop
Tumblr also seems to be affected by this outage.

